# File folder best practices?



## JacksonTree (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi, I’m just starting out on the orchestral side (I’ve been playing around with some pianos for a while). I am wondering if there are any best practices/recommendations for file folder 

Hardware:
Windows 10
Two Samsung 870 2TB SSDs
64 GB RAM

Main software is:
Cubase
VSL (for now, Synchron Pianos, but will probably grow in the Synchron side)
Spitfire Abbey Road One Foundations/Selections - Hoping to grow with this one as the modular library is released
Kontakt 6 (+ a handful of Kontakt and non-Kontakt piano libraries)

Hobbyist, but this will grow. Trying to figure out how to make sure that my samples don’t sprawl all over the hard drives as that happens.


----------



## JacksonTree (Aug 29, 2022)

I tried to search for any threads and/or videos but didn’t have much luck; if someone is able to give a head start with any links, it’d be much appreciated!


----------



## Lord Daknight (Aug 30, 2022)

The opposite of me, who saved directly onto my E drive, and others onto my downloads folder


----------



## JacksonTree (Aug 30, 2022)

That’s my usual modus operandi, that’s what I’m trying to change before I get too far down the rabbit hole.


----------

